# Newcastle Beer Scene



## jakester (26/9/11)

Just spent the weekend in Newcastle for my end of season footy trip and was amazed at the quality of beers that just about every pub has.
I thought i would have had to drink New or VB all weekend but happily not the case. The first pub i went to was the Clarendon and had a 28 pale ale on tap, one of my favourite beers that ive never had on tap.
Sadly though on our last night there with already more than a skinfull, i had a schooner of Hangman pale ale from the Rocks Brewery. I wish i started on this beer on the friday! Very nice drop but will have to head up to the Rocks to get some more.
So overall, for a place that can resemble a ghost town in places, they are taking there beer pretty seriously, just wish my hometown will follow suit one day soon


----------



## Muggus (26/9/11)

Ivesy said:


> Just spent the weekend in Newcastle for my end of season footy trip and was amazed at the quality of beers that just about every pub has.
> I thought i would have had to drink New or VB all weekend but happily not the case. The first pub i went to was the Clarendon and had a 28 pale ale on tap, one of my favourite beers that ive never had on tap.
> Sadly though on our last night there with already more than a skinfull, i had a schooner of Hangman pale ale from the Rocks Brewery. I wish i started on this beer on the friday! Very nice drop but will have to head up to the Rocks to get some more.
> So overall, for a place that can resemble a ghost town in places, they are taking there beer pretty seriously, just wish my hometown will follow suit one day soon


Good to hear Ivesy!  
There are certainly a number of pubs around the city centre that are pro-craft beer. Seems like you can walk into any bar in the area and they'll have at least a couple of decent beers on tap. On top of that, it's hard to find a pub without Coopers on tap - they've made it hard to not drink good beer really.
On top of that, the promotion of all of it has been going from strength to strength, particularly in the last year. 
Will be great to see where things are in a few years time, not just with the Newcastle beer scene, but across the country!


----------



## /// (27/9/11)

Ivesy said:


> Sadly though on our last night there with already more than a skinfull, i had a schooner of Hangman pale ale from the Rocks Brewery. I wish i started on this beer on the friday! Very nice drop but will have to head up to the Rocks to get some more.



Cheers for that, really happy where the Hangman is at the moment. Also on at the Junction, Delaney, soon to be the Albion and the growlers are going great at Warners on the Bay.

Scotty

(Rocks Brewing Head Brewer)


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/11)

From what I remember, I was in Newcastle at the beginning of August :blink: and I didn't lack for drinkies - I stayed in a fairly downmarket hotel on Hunter street and even they had JS and Coopers taps - no shortage of Murrays around the place, drank quite few Whale Ales and the Mary Ellen (Hairy Melon) even had a happy hour with bottles 500mls of Budweiser Czech Dark for $4 which I drank with gusto. ( I think that was his name) 
Definitely more happening there than in Brisbane.

edit: also popped into the /// pub at the Rocks when down there for a refreshment stop or three.


----------



## jakester (29/9/11)

Scotty, if i had of got to Warners as planned i would have got a growler of Hangman for sure, but due to a few sore heads we just jumped back on the freeway. As i said above, i will get into the Rocks one weekend to check it out, maybe take the missus to the markets then just disappear for a few!


----------



## /// (29/9/11)

Ivesy said:


> Scotty, if i had of got to Warners as planned i would have got a growler of Hangman for sure, but due to a few sore heads we just jumped back on the freeway. As i said above, i will get into the Rocks one weekend to check it out, maybe take the missus to the markets then just disappear for a few!


----------



## jakester (29/9/11)

Love it, great marketing ploy! :lol:


----------



## coreycrooks (11/10/11)

Ivesy said:


> Just spent the weekend in Newcastle for my end of season footy trip and was amazed at the quality of beers that just about every pub has.
> I thought i would have had to drink New or VB all weekend but happily not the case. The first pub i went to was the Clarendon and had a 28 pale ale on tap, one of my favourite beers that ive never had on tap.
> Sadly though on our last night there with already more than a skinfull, i had a schooner of Hangman pale ale from the Rocks Brewery. I wish i started on this beer on the friday! Very nice drop but will have to head up to the Rocks to get some more.
> So overall, for a place that can resemble a ghost town in places, they are taking there beer pretty seriously, just wish my hometown will follow suit one day soon



Hi Ivesy, 
Next time you are in town be sure to call by www.thealbion.com.au Albion Hotel in Wickham opposite the marina, we have over 150 Aussie & Imported craft beers ranged plus 8 of our current 10 taps are dedicated to craft beer with 10 more taps & a hand pump on the way!
Also a plus for an event I am organising the last week of November this year across 11 Newie venues 'Newcastle Craft Beer Week' I have just posted some info under the 'Pub' forum or goto www.facebook.com/newcastlecraftbeerweek

Cheers
Corey


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/11)

I wish I'd never visited Newcastle - it just used to be a name to me, but whenever I hear about it I get this stupid warm fuzzy shit.....

Probably because I was there in that glorious heatwave at the Beginning of August .. maybe? <_< 








And now I hear about this new beer heaven with handpumps... and I missed out ....oh the humanity :angry:


----------



## Weizguy (14/6/13)

As I am a known and practiced thread resurrectionist, I had to provide an update here.

Newcastle - new pub called the Grain Store, also run by Corey from the Albion (IIRC).

Menu:






For your personal information and drooling over


----------



## goldstar (14/6/13)

I may have been in once or twice! Missed the Feral evening on Weds but hear it was a great night from all accounts and fantastic Brendan Varis made the trip for it.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (29/1/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As I am a known and practiced thread resurrectionist, I had to provide an update here.
> 
> Newcastle - new pub called the Grain Store, also run by Corey from the Albion (IIRC).


I'm heading to Newy for a few days next week. I have one free night and it looks like the Grain Store might be the go.
Walking distance from where I'm staying too.

To those in the know: any further updates on places that can't be missed, or should I just stick to the Grain Store?


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

I'm taking a friend down to Newkie for an appointment at the John Hunter and I'll be staying at Cooks hill Tuesday Night ... glad this thread has been revived, what's good around the Hunter Street / Cooks Hill area?
I know exactly where the Grain Store is (I've photographed every Terrace House in East Newcastle, beautiful collection of Victorians on those couple of blocks).

Bit of a hike from Cooks Hill but I'll check the buses.

Might run into you Ken?


----------



## moodgett (29/1/15)

Hop factory on Darby st would be my pick Bribie


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

Short walk, long stagger back :beerbang:
Also I've grown a neat beard so I'll fit in with any Hipsters there. h34r:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (29/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> I'm taking a friend down to Newkie for an appointment at the John Hunter and I'll be staying at Cooks hill Tuesday Night ... glad this thread has been revived, what's good around the Hunter Street / Cooks Hill area?
> I know exactly where the Grain Store is (I've photographed every Terrace House in East Newcastle, beautiful collection of Victorians on those couple of blocks).
> 
> Bit of a hike from Cooks Hill but I'll check the buses.
> ...


Did some googling (thanks moodgett) and The Hop Factory looks pretty good to me.

I have a function to attend Tuesday evening but it's meant to finish at 8pm. If they turn the free booze off then I'll be out the door quicker than you can say "Twelve minute walk to the Hop Factory".


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

And it will still be light


----------



## acarey (29/1/15)

Agree, The Hop factory is the go for craft beer in the cooks hill area.

If you feel like some MEAT or BBQ related deliciousness, you should check out the newly renovated Lucky hotel. Beer selection is ok (nothing on the hop factory or grain store), but the food is the drawing point for this place (my opinion).


----------



## Weizguy (29/1/15)

Maybe you will be close to the Hop Factory in Darby street.

At Maitland, go to The Pourhouse, or a day trip to Potters at Nulkaba or Murrays at Bob's farm. Both within an hour of the city.

I hear that a new brew-pub will be opening in the city (in March) - owned by Shawn Sherlock, former Murrays Brewer. It will be awesome.
Look for details on these forums for the grand opening. I hope I haven't said too much...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (29/1/15)

Those are enough endorsements for me. The Hop Factory it is, Tuesday evening.


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

I'm booked in at the Oriental Hotel / gentlemens' flop house, on Bull Street, only 2 blocks from Darby Street, for Tues and Wed nights, but may be doing something sober on Wed.

I note that the Oriental is on the opposite corner to the Cricketers Arms, who have Stone and Wood so hopefully a couple more as well.
Yay pub crawl. :chug:


----------



## Dazzbrew (30/1/15)

Also the Blind Monk is pretty good if you find yourself on Beaumont st Hamilton.


----------



## Jazzman (1/2/15)

If you go to the Hop Factory, try the Rocket Science Mad Hatter. What do you think is in it?
Regards,
Brad.


----------



## BottloBill (1/2/15)

Bit of a Hike from the Newcastle town centre, is a little pub in wallsend called the Fire Station Hotel ironically across the road from the firestation. It's my local and has atleast 10 taps of craft to offer. This place has gone from a dive to a A grade hotel with dining to boot.


----------



## Moad (1/2/15)

Great thread! Try out the happy wombat on Hunter street, top notch feed. The Edwards is a little out of the way but they have about 8 taps, Nothing too crazy but good variety.


The Albion dropped 4 or so taps back to mega swill, guess it was hard going with all the competition.

If you are in merewether the Mary Ellen is still good, the burwood and the Prince rotate taps regularly too. 

Fire station is great, its my closest craft venue Too. Cheapish decent feed and around 8 taps with great variety. 

I'm pretty happy with how things are going in newy, we are getting spoilt for choice now.

Check out www.hunteronhunter.com.au for a list of places to go. There are heaps more!!


----------



## JDW81 (1/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> I note that the Oriental is on the opposite corner to the Cricketers Arms,


I used to live around the corner from the cricketers and the oriental. Spent many an afternoon at those fine establishments back in my newcastle days. Sounds like they've changed a bit from the early 2000's.

Will be back there later this year, so will definitely drop into some of the old haunts.


----------



## Kingy (1/2/15)

BottloBill said:


> Bit of a Hike from the Newcastle town centre, is a little pub in wallsend called the Fire Station Hotel ironically across the road from the firestation. It's my local and has atleast 10 taps of craft to offer. This place has gone from a dive to a A grade hotel with dining to boot.


I used to ride my treadly from maryland to the Albion a few years back every Sunday to sample some beers. Now i can hit the firey and walk home. And the feeds are cheap and great to.
On another note. The blind monk is my fav for beers/vibe over the grain store and the hop factory. But there all still the best places ever lol.


----------



## BottloBill (1/2/15)

Kingy said:


> I used to ride my treadly from maryland to the Albion a few years back every Sunday to sample some beers. Now i can hit the firey and walk home. And the feeds are cheap and great to.
> On another note. The blind monk is my fav for beers/vibe over the grain store and the hop factory. But there all still the best places ever lol.


pretty much been in the area my whole life and watch the firey change and transform over the last 20 years into a great little place to get craft on tap. I probably won't to school with you Kingy lol


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/15)

Ori and cricketers have good range including Murrays and 4 Pines so if Hop factory too wanky then no Probs.
Fought traffic to get to Rajs at Hamilton for a curry.
Then walking along Darby St 2 blocks from hotel I see they have a branch here.
Waaaaah.

Roll on beer o'clock.


----------



## droid (3/2/15)

obligatory pic/s of beer sir or someone will say it didn't happen


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/15)

One of the fonts


----------



## droid (3/2/15)

its happening, nice!


----------



## Bribie G (12/3/15)

I'm in Newcastle this evening, booked into the Cook's Hill pub and I'll take a stroll out to the Albion, and see what's on tap there.


----------



## Bribie G (13/3/15)

Home now with a slight hangover. It was a delight to find that every single pub in the near-CBD: Cooks Hill, Wickham etc had a choice on tap of craft or non megaswill beers from Murrays, Lord Nelson, Stone and Wood, Four Pines and a good range of JS including Hop Thief 6... even the pub I was staying in, the Cooks Hill Hotel had not only Murrays and Minimum Chips and of course Coopers, but they had a couple of retro beers on tap: Kent Old Brown and Reschs Original Draught.
I'd never had the old brown before, it was a very refreshing and quite subtle drop.


----------



## Weizguy (15/3/15)

Thanks, Bribie. Have been hoping to find a pub with the Kent old brown on tap. Next time I'm in the city, I'll drop by the Cooks Hill Hotel.

Did you make it to the Hairy Melon (Mary Ellen)?


----------



## Moad (15/3/15)

Are you guys talking about the commonwealth? Can't think of anything else it could be...if so, when did that change?


----------



## Judanero (15/3/15)

Yeah I'm assuming it's the Commo.


----------



## Weizguy (15/3/15)

From Post 21 above, it's the Ori (Oriental Hotel)


----------



## Judanero (15/3/15)

So the Ori is now the Cooks Hill hotel? I need to get out more


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/15)

Nope, staggering along Bull Street from West to East you get:

The Cooks Hill Hotel on the corner of Bull and Union Streets
The Oriental
The Cricketers Arms

Then you are in Darby Street


edit: yes after doing a search I see that the Commonwealth has been renamed the Cook's Hill Hotel.


----------



## Weizguy (15/3/15)

After some extensive Google searching, the Commonwealth Hotel appears to be closed and the Cooks Hill Hotel now appears at the same address. Simples!

Crazy out-of-towners. Hope Bribie didn't walk all the way to the Albion (Although G-Maps says it's only 18 minutes walk)


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Necro time
I'm heading to Newcastle tonight for a gig at The Cambridge, which I'm told has Six String in cans
Staying at The Albion, which looks to have some Modus Operandi and Yulli's beers on tap right now
I should be getting to Newy around 630ish, book in, get changed out of my work gear and hopefully out the door by 7, should I just stay at The Albion (which is apparently a 10 minute walk to The Cambridge) or head somewhere else before the gig starts at 830?
Also I'm going to guess with 2 support bands before the actual band comes on, I won't get out until at least 12-1, is anywhere else good open that late?


----------



## Brownsworthy (2/9/16)

Most of the good spots, The Grainstore, hop factory, the happy wombat shut at 12 maybe the honeysuckle hotel on the water might be open later though and is not far from the Cambo.

Who is playing tonight?


----------



## MHB (2/9/16)

For the eye candy if not the beer so much, try the Delaney in Cooks Hill.
Unfortunately Newcastle is where they tested the lockout laws that are affecting Kings Cross, with pretty much the same outcomes.

If you get the chance Foghorn where Shawn Sherlock is now brewing and the Grain Store are both worth a visit.
On Saturday there is a beer festival at the Bottle-o Lambton, worth calling in, doesn't start until you have had plenty of time to get over tonight!
I'll be working at the Bottle-o do tomorrow so call in and say hi at the All Grain Brewing stand, be the best looking bar with the ugliest staff...

Mark


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

MHB said:


> On Saturday there is a beer festival at the Bottle-o Lambton, worth calling in, doesn't start until you have had plenty of time to get over tonight!
> I'll be working at the Bottle-o do tomorrow so call in and say hi at the All Grain Brewing stand, be the best looking bar with the ugliest staff...
> 
> Mark


I tried to convince the Mrs to let me buy a ticket to that, but she was not polite or approving in her reply...





Brownsworthy said:


> Most of the good spots, The Grainstore, hop factory, the happy wombat shut at 12 maybe the honeysuckle hotel on the water might be open later though and is not far from the Cambo.
> 
> Who is playing tonight?


Twelve Foot Ninja


----------



## Brownsworthy (2/9/16)

Yeah forgot about the foghorn and another good bottlo is the prince of wales one of my favourites they are doing 4pks of MO the former tennant for $23.95 and 6pks of six strings for $16.95 a dead set bargain 

I would have to say it is fortunate that we have the lockout laws from speaking to several of my mates whom either manage or own pubs/bars in the area they say there has been a decreased amount of violence since.


----------



## Brownsworthy (2/9/16)

Oh shit!

I love a bit of twelve foot ninja I don't think I'll be able to go though as we've got a 3 week old and I didn't just wet the baby's head last week I completely drenched it!


----------



## Moad (2/9/16)

I work next door to the cambo, got beer taps in the warehouse if you want a decent beer 

Albion is about as close as it gets to cambo. There's the Edwards nearby or the family hotel (non craft but shameless plug for a mate). Foghorn, parry St garage, happy wombat. If you go the other way there's blind monk or Marysville tavern nearby that have 4 pines etc


----------



## lost at sea (2/9/16)

can also give a thumbs up for the happy wombat on hunter street. got a few modus's on, and 4 akasha's and a new englander.

love that place.


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Thanks lads, will wander up to Happy Wombat if it's not too late by the time the gig ends


----------



## SBOB (2/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> Necro time
> I'm heading to Newcastle tonight for a gig at The Cambridge, which I'm told has Six String in cans


I would suggest you also stop in at Newcastle Burger Co which is in the Cambridge.. pretty tasty burgers for only $11 (or more if you add extra patties etc), and their bar chips are tasty also


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Winning, that's dinner sorted


----------



## lost at sea (2/9/16)

Also if you havent got it. Download nowtapped app, gives tap lists of the bars that get updated frequently, and you see where they are on a map, top app.


----------



## MHB (3/9/16)

A big day but a good day!
Our last keg blew about 5 minutes before closing time.
I think what I like about the craft beer scene is that we had well over 500 people and a hell of a lot of alcohol, not one raised voice, certainly no raised fists.
Just lots of people relaxing, having a really great time tasting lots of really good beer.

Mark


----------



## Brownsworthy (4/9/16)

It was a good day I really enjoyed the pale ale you had on Mark it was lovely no wonder it blew first. 

Just the one raised voice from Tim telling an older fellow to go get [email protected] because he said most Aussies hate Americans...I had a good chuckle at their exchange.


----------



## MHB (4/9/16)

Cheers, thought the Raspberry Stout took the pot myself... personal taste.
Didn't hear Tim let loose but then he is American a bit loud after a couple of IPA's, not a bad bloke for a yank brewery salesman - too easy, fish in a barrel, maybe a lot of Aussies do love/hate Americans...
Mark


----------



## Brownsworthy (4/9/16)

Bah hahaha! Too right!

Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to try the raspberry stout the oatmeal stout wasn't bad though.


----------



## sp0rk (5/9/16)

I drove past JUST before the gates opened, but I knew if I went in I wouldn't be driving back out to Muswellbrook that afternoon
Plus the Mrs would have neutered me...


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/6/17)

Up in Newy for a couple of night for work.

Got to the Hop Factory last night. The Akasha IPA was fantastic.

Going to hit up Foghorn tonight for beers & Philly Cheesesteak :beerbang:

Tomorrow night is the "long" walk up to the Grain Store.

You Novocastrians have no idea just how good you guys have got it. This place rocks!


----------



## MHB (5/6/17)

Oh we know, now shut up, we don't want an invasion.....

Seriously hope you have a great time, Newcastle is full of surprises. The beer isn't to great but try spending a lazy weekend afternoon sitting on the veranda at The Brewery watching the apparently chaotic mix of pleasure craft and some of the biggest freighters on the planet mixing it up on the harbour, with the odd tug boat doing ballet, well its relaxing.
Mark


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/17)

Wait, I know some homeless property developers. I'll send them up there!!!

Newcastle is blessed by less than easy accessibility. Keep it that way.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/7/17)

Just arrived in Newy. Daughter is competing in the NSW gymnastics country championships but it turns out she doesn't actually compete until Monday though. So, Foghorn this arvo, Grainstore tomorrow and Hop Factory Sunday...or similar. Good times!


----------



## cliffo (27/7/17)

Yes please - https://craftypint.com/news/1583/BrewDog_Down_Under


----------



## sp0rk (29/7/17)

cliffo said:


> Yes please - https://craftypint.com/news/1583/BrewDog_Down_Under


I've already started bugging them for a job...


----------



## Moad (29/7/17)

I've been hitting hop factory a little more frequently, always something new on and they have $5 weekly specials. Last week was a heavy hopped stout from doctors orders. Not for me (sorry doc) but plenty of options available. Short walk down to foghorn, the lucky is also worth a stop for the more mainstream "craft" beers


----------

